# Oat bran Bread



## mboski (Jun 28, 2005)

Have a friend who is looking for bread machine recipe for Oat bread or Oat bran bread that calls for no white flour or bread flour.  I have search through the internet with no luck.  Thanks


----------



## Alix (Jun 29, 2005)

7 oz warmed milk
1 tbsp honey
2 cups whole wheat flour
1/3 cup oat bran cereal
1 tsp salt
1 tbsp oil
1 tsp fast rise yeast

This goes in the bread maker on "Whole wheat cycle" for a 1 pound loaf.


But...I put all this in my mixer and let it knead for about 20 -30 minutes or so. Then I put it in a warm spot for about an hour, punch it down, let it rise again for a half hour then punch it down and put it in a loaf pan. Let rise for another hour then bake til golden brown (350 for aprox an hour).

Having said all that. I know now from Michaels "Problem" threads that this might not work everywhere. I am at about 2400 feet, and live in Canada in a DRY climate. So...You may need to adjust the recipe for YOUR climate. Michael? Any help here?


----------



## Alix (Jun 29, 2005)

Another fan favourite:

1/2 cup sugar
1 tbsp salt
3 cups water (warm)
6 cups whole wheat flour
3/4 cup bran
1 tbsp yeast
3/4 cup sunflower seeds
1/2 cup cracked wheat
1/2 cup 7 grain cereal
1/2 cup flax seed.

Put in mixer, knead for 1/2 hour (ish), rise for an hour, punch down, place in loaf pans and rise again for an hour. Bake at 400 for 15 - 30 minutes.


----------



## letscook (Jun 30, 2005)

*thank you*

Ill try them -- thanks for the recipes


----------

